# BSG Cylon Maxim Shoot - Putting the "sex" back in "anorexia"



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 14, 2009)

Good lord, could they get a couple more emaciated actresses, please? I want to see Roslin on a month-long starvation diet up in this piece.

Nothing says hott like "I've subsisted on nothing but celery, blow and Metamucil for the last three weeks".

I always go back to the classic David Spade rant: "Remember when models were...pretty? Remember when they looked like...girls? Tell you what, Hollywood, let the fashion industry tell you what guys are sexy and let the heterosexuals pick the girls."


----------



## kioewen (Oct 14, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I always go back to the classic David Spade rant: "Remember when models were...pretty? Remember when they looked like...girls? Tell you what, Hollywood, let the fashion industry tell you what guys are sexy and let the heterosexuals pick the girls."



What's the source of that?

(Absolutely horrid picture in that mag, by the way.)


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 15, 2009)

kioewen said:


> What's the source of that?
> 
> (Absolutely horrid picture in that mag, by the way.)



It was an old SNL Hollywood Minute he did on the subject of Kate Moss, I think. It stuck with me because it was so very true then as it is today.

Could not imagine having sex with a woman so skinny that there's a risk of being impaled on her hipbone.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 15, 2009)

Great, there are skinny women in Maxim. Is that really something to announce here?


----------



## Melian (Oct 15, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Good lord, could they get a couple more emaciated actresses, please? I want to see Roslin on a month-long starvation diet up in this piece.
> *
> Nothing says hott like "I've subsisted on nothing but celery, blow and Metamucil for the last three weeks".*
> 
> I always go back to the classic David Spade rant: "Remember when models were...pretty? Remember when they looked like...girls? Tell you what, Hollywood, let the fashion industry tell you what guys are sexy and let the heterosexuals pick the girls."



I understand your frustration with the fact that Maxim only features very thin models, but you're being a bit hard on them with the bolded statement. Grace Park's body looks almost exactly like mine, and I eat normally/don't diet, so who's to say that she's anorexic and pumped full of coke? 

I'm not trying to be a shit disturber or anything, but I feel kind of bad for the naturally thin models/actresses out there. They've been taking a beating from the media, lately, for something that they can't control. :bow:


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 15, 2009)

Melian said:


> I'm not trying to be a shit disturber or anything, but I feel kind of bad for the naturally thin models/actresses out there. They've been taking a beating from the media, lately, for something that they can't control. :bow:


Almost as much of a beating as...um...oh that's right, fat people!


----------



## Melian (Oct 15, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Almost as much of a beating as...um...oh that's right, fat people!



Yes, I see that connection - that's why I brought it up


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 15, 2009)

You do.

Just ramming it home for anybody else.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 15, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Almost as much of a beating as...um...oh that's right, fat people!




So, come to Dims to talk about how ya wouldn't want to fuck a bony gal ( and I am sure they are miserable over the declaration ), knowing there are skinny gals running around...supporting fat people...loving fat people...pissed off that fat people are so bashed.

Woot!


----------



## vardon_grip (Oct 15, 2009)

Nothing says, "I'm Pretty" like calling other people ugly!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 15, 2009)

Melian said:


> I understand your frustration with the fact that Maxim only features very thin models, but you're being a bit hard on them with the bolded statement. Grace Park's body looks almost exactly like mine, and I eat normally/don't diet, so who's to say that she's anorexic and pumped full of coke?
> 
> I'm not trying to be a shit disturber or anything, but I feel kind of bad for the naturally thin models/actresses out there. They've been taking a beating from the media, lately, for something that they can't control. :bow:



I blame part of it on the airbrushers/photoshoppers at Maxim. Look up any of Grace Park or Tricia Helfer's earlier photoshoots in [insert men's magazine here]. They both actually had some meat on their bones and looked, I dunno, _feminine_. From the gaunt, skeletal bodies to the dark-eyed, sallow looks on their faces, the layouts make them look like starved, drugged out Parisian models. Gia Marie Carangi (were she still alive) would look at them and go, "damn".

I didn't mean to offend the thinner FFAs on the site. I was just responding to what I felt represented the state of the fashion industry, and specifically that photoshoot.


----------



## Cors (Oct 15, 2009)

What about people who are *gasp* naturally skeletal or simply have a more boyish shape? 

And it is worth remembering that many guys here are biased and clearly not thinking with their big head. Anyone who isn't 400lbs, or is too small for Lane Bryant, or have to shop in the children's section thanks to the grossly inflated vanity sizing in America is "too thin" or hell, even "anorexic". Way to trivialise a serious, deadly disease. 

FYI, one is only anorexic if they have a BMI under 17 and haven't menstruated naturally for at least 3 months and suffer from severe body image distortion and much psychological distress. One is only emciated if they have a BMI under 15. Even then, there are a number of individuals who naturally have a BMI of 14 and are healthy - why is that so hard to believe, especially when people here so eagerly state that someone can naturally and healthily have or maintain a BMI of 44?


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 15, 2009)

So theres skinny people on the cover of Maxim. Am I supposed to care in even the slightest way, shape or form? Was I going to buy a copy from the nearest news-stand, but now because of this, I shall refuse? And the fashion industry eh? Bah humbug! So what?
-
In the end, who really cares about this non issue.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 15, 2009)

This just in....FAs find smaller women unattractive. 

I think it's all good if you want to talk about what you are and are not interested in, but please don't use the word anorexia to be equated with being very thin, anorexia is a disease, it's not a size.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 15, 2009)

> This just in....FAs find smaller women unattractive.


I would say some do. Some have a more exclusive preference than others. In that matter.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 15, 2009)

Cors said:


> Anyone who isn't 400lbs, or is too small for Lane Bryant, or have to shop in the children's section thanks to the grossly inflated vanity sizing in America is "too thin" or hell, even "anorexic".



Wha!? "grossly inflated vanity sizing"!? That kind of comment is no better than the negative comments directed at the Maxim models. How about we not degrade women based on size, no matter the size.


----------



## Teleute (Oct 15, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Wha!? "grossly inflated vanity sizing"!? That kind of comment is no better than the negative comments directed at the Maxim models. How about we not degrade women based on size, no matter the size.



Um, I return to you a "Wha!?" Vanity sizing is a well-known phenomenon (which I think is sad, because ideally people would just wear clothes that fit and flatter them without obsessing over what size it is). Why is acknowledging the phenomenon degrading?


----------



## Cors (Oct 15, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Wha!? "grossly inflated vanity sizing"!? That kind of comment is no better than the negative comments directed at the Maxim models. How about we not degrade women based on size, no matter the size.



Grossly here obviously means extreme, not disgusting and I am not someone who actually degrades anyone based on size. If it makes you feel any better, let me rephrase it with "extreme vanity sizing".  

I have a vintage size 4 dress that fits perfectly. Now 0s and 00s fall off me, and some of them even fit my sister who normally wears a US size 6 or 8! Isn't that ridiculous?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 15, 2009)

Hmm..can't count their ribs, their spines aren't sticking out, eyes aren't hallowed, and they don't appear to be malnourished. I've seen alot thinner on everyday magazines, so...what's the problem?

Besides, I think Grace (?) is very beautiful, the way she is.
and yes, both magazine Grace and our lovely Cors


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 15, 2009)

Cors said:


> Grossly here obviously means extreme, not disgusting and I am not someone who actually degrades anyone based on size. If it makes you feel any better, let me rephrase it with "extreme vanity sizing".



I took issue with the wording, in particular "grossly" and "inflated," not the concept that vanity sizing exists. So you can  at someone else. I don't impress easily.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 15, 2009)

i don't get why these threads exist, they're like flypaper for people with morals. if nothing else, find a better way to make your point.


----------



## Teleute (Oct 15, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> I took issue with the wording, in particular "grossly" and "inflated," not the concept that vanity sizing exists. So you can  at someone else. I don't impress easily.



OH! Haha, I see the phrase "grossly inflated" in reference to numbers (statistics, finance, etc) so regularly that this interpretation of the phrase never occurred to me. Wow. The next time I read an article about how some study or other reported "grossly inflated numbers", I'm going to picture giant numbers puffing up like balloons. *snerk*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 15, 2009)

furious styles said:


> i don't get why these threads exist, they're like flypaper for people with morals. if nothing else, find a better way to make your point.



I'll keep that in mind next time. Can't comment on extremely large people, can't comment on extremely thin people, got it. Granted I was speaking on the subject of what I saw as formerly attractive actresses made to look like burned out heroin addicts on the cover of a magazine I used to enjoy reading. I was not intending to disparage entire body types.

And yes, I do know that fashion magazines often artificially "thin" their models to improve cover sales. I just thought Maxim had better sense than that, in between their fratboy articles on beer bongs and making good ganja in your basement.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 15, 2009)

Teleute said:


> OH! Haha, I see the phrase "grossly inflated" in reference to numbers (statistics, finance, etc) so regularly that this interpretation of the phrase never occurred to me. Wow. The next time I read an article about how some study or other reported "grossly inflated numbers", I'm going to picture giant numbers puffing up like balloons. *snerk*



I'm not the sweet, trusting, young thing I used to be and I found the tone and wording of her post suspicious. If i miss read it, I apologize to her. But if you are trying to insult me with your _attempt_ at sarcasm, you are going to have to try a hell of a lot harder. Again, I don't impress easily.


----------



## Teleute (Oct 16, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm not the sweet, trusting, young thing I used to be and I found the tone and wording of her post suspicious. If i miss read it, I apologize to her. But if you are trying to insult me with your _attempt_ at sarcasm, you are going to have to try a hell of a lot harder. Again, I don't impress easily.



Oh jeez... I wasn't being sarcastic and I wasn't trying to insult you. I'm sorry it came across in a hostile way. Subtle jabs are not my style - I'd be far more straightforward if I _were_ insulting you - and I think it's kind of dumb for people to use sarcasm to try and impress their target, because that approach guarantees a hostile response. I was genuinely surprised to hear your interpretation of that phrase, and my easily-amused brain turned it into a silly mental image, which I shared because I apparently lack the little "nobody else wants to hear this" voice in my head. I was not intending it as an attack or insult in any way.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 16, 2009)

Teleute said:


> I was not intending it as an attack or insult in any way.



My mistake. I apologize.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 16, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> > Can't comment on extremely large people,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 16, 2009)

For the 800000th time:
It's not about what you say or think. It's about how you say it.


----------



## Melian (Oct 16, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I blame part of it on the airbrushers/photoshoppers at Maxim. Look up any of Grace Park or Tricia Helfer's earlier photoshoots in [insert men's magazine here]. They both actually had some meat on their bones and looked, I dunno, _feminine_. From the gaunt, skeletal bodies to the dark-eyed, sallow looks on their faces, the layouts make them look like starved, drugged out Parisian models. Gia Marie Carangi (were she still alive) would look at them and go, "damn".
> 
> I didn't mean to offend the thinner FFAs on the site. I was just responding to what I felt represented the state of the fashion industry, and specifically that photoshoot.



I'm not offended  I've just been reading a lot of articles (not just here) that have really been tearing up thin women, and it's slowly starting to become annoying. You know I like you, and I know you weren't saying something like, "all thin women are revolting monkey skeletons," or anything.

The instant gratification of the internet was too powerful....I could not refrain from complaining


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 16, 2009)

Melian said:


> I'm not offended  I've just been reading a lot of articles (not just here) that have really been tearing up thin women, and it's slowly starting to become annoying. You know I like you, and I know you weren't saying something like, "all thin women are revolting monkey skeletons," or anything.
> 
> The instant gratification of the internet was too powerful....I could not refrain from complaining


Well, all this thread taught me was to keep discussions of size-ism of any kind off the board (and yes, I did feel it was a size discussion for the Main board). It gets dissected with extreme prejudice on all sides, and any attempt at dark humor, righteous indignation or usage of extreme terms such as anorexia, bulimia, drug addiction, etc. are points of contention for many people. As with my friend who has fertility issues, I've learned to refrain from any discussions around her involving family planning, Duggars, Octomom, etc. simply because I know ANY mention of it will cause pain and anger her. This seems to be the case here.

There are degrees if thinness I find attractive, and beyond which the person just looks unhealthy and unattractive...to ME. Just as there are SSBBWs I find attractive but beyond certain weights it simply looks very unhealthy and unattractive...to ME. Speaking specifically about two actresses who I used to find attractive and applying specific trigger words only created a mess of a thread which I will refrain from initiating in the future.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 16, 2009)

The problem was not a discussion of size. The problem was that this was the equivalent of a "eww, look how skinny she is" in a place where a lot of people have heard "eww, look how fat she is". Just starting a thread that said "I DISLIKE SKINNY WOMEN IN A WAY THAT MANY MEN DISLIKE FAT WOMEN" might have worked better. 

Plus, a FA giving Maxim a second look? lol


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 16, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> The problem was not a discussion of size. The problem was that this was the equivalent of a "eww, look how skinny she is" in a place where a lot of people have heard "eww, look how fat she is". Just starting a thread that said "I DISLIKE SKINNY WOMEN IN A WAY THAT MANY MEN DISLIKE FAT WOMEN" might have worked better.


I kind of thought my original reason was "Grace, Tricia, what the hell happened to you two? Someone throw these girls a sammich!" NOTE: That was not an invitation to be a feedee, just a personal observation.

Bottom line is that ANY discussions of size ultimately end up this way--polarized.



> Plus, a FA giving Maxim a second look? lol


 A FA can still appreciate an athletic or thin woman's sexiness. I gave up on Maxim years ago after they (and pretty much all the magazines) began airbrushing everything so badly all the models looked like they all had a fine coating of polyurethane. We're making her look shiny, not weatherproofed.


----------



## dcoyote (Oct 22, 2009)

I have to agree with tthe photoshopping thing. They go crazy with it now a days. Even men in ads are looking more plastic than flesh.


----------

